# Feb Photo Contest - Best Scenic Equine Photo



## rangergirl56m

*Bear Paw Photography's Monthly Photo Contest*
Each month there will be a different theme that you may enter a picture in. The winners will be chosen by me based on photo composition & subject matter. 

*FEBRUARY'S THEME: BEST SCENIC EQUINE PHOTO*
Deadline: Feb 28th

Here's what you need to know:

*Rules*
-You may enter *1 *photo per month. Anyone who enters more than one will be judged only on their first entry. 
-You *MUST *have taken the photo yourself, unless it is a contest that involves you on your horse
-You may enter edited pictures but they must have been edited by you
-I reserve the right to PM any member and ask them why they feel a certain picture fits that months contest.
-Please do not use links! The actual picture needs to be on this thread!
*
Length & Deadline*
-The next months contest will be posted sometime in the last week of the current month. Entries may begin as soon as the contest is posted. 
-All entries MUST be posted by *MIDNIGHT CST* on the last day of the month. Anything received after that will not be judged. 
-Winners will be announced within one week of the contests end.

*Awards *
-All first, second & third place winners will receive a printed award that is suitable for framing.
-Winners will be PMed to find out what name(either real name or forum name) you would like on the awards.
-Occasionally there will be other prizes available to the winners. Any of that information will be posted at that months contest page.
-Please give me until the following month to get your awards mailed(If you win the Jan contest, please give until the end of Feb to get your award).
-Awards will be scanned & emailed to you for you to print out. 

***Any questions or comments? Please PM me***



















*SAMPLE PHOTOS(TAKEN BY BEAR PAW PHOTOGRAPHY) *- BEST SCENIC EQUINE PHOTO


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I hope this qualifies, as you didn't specify whether it had to be only a horse, or if a rider was ok in the picture too...
A hazy 6am Upstate New York summer day on the hunt:


----------



## My Beau

My mare, Daisy and her filly (the little lump on the left), Cavalina


----------



## my2geldings

Gorgeous photos already guys :shock:


----------



## damnedEvans

Decebal


----------



## luvmyperch

Here's Danny!!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Alright... Heres a picture of my horses in the spring: Ty and Roxy:


----------



## Elina

We had a "sea" full of these flowers in our backyard in the spring, and I think the horse (Arabian stallion) and the flowers turned out beautiful!


----------



## Smarby

Sinbad and Barney wandering up the field on a frosty winter day in 2008.


----------



## omgpink

OMG Gorgeous photo ^ ^


----------



## jagman6201

What a fun one! Here's one from a 2007 - I miss that barn so much. It was a great pasture for photos....


----------



## mom2pride

Skye and Blue in one of the pastures after a snow fall...


----------



## danastark

Caught this one when my guys were playing one late afternoon:


----------



## jagman6201

Wow! What awesome lighting danastark!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Here is Dozer and Bart


----------



## Lonestar22

omg i dont know which one to choose. Ok I think I'll go with this one:


----------



## Twilight Arabians




----------



## Jordi




----------



## LoveStory10

The herd messing around in the garden:


----------



## kmdstar

I'm not feeling very confident about mine compared to everyone elses but figured it's worth a shot! LOL


----------



## Domino13011

This is a stupid picture but I thought the way the colors look, looked cool:lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

here is one. you can see kinda how big the field is that we like to play in!


----------



## lilkitty90

haha omg i forgot the picture!!


----------



## Rissa




----------



## DelightedLonestar

Heres my old mare Delight


----------



## equiniphile

Okay. This is Arthur and five years ago. We're in the back pastures on a ride during fall. I love the lake and the reflections of the trees in this one


----------



## lilkitty90

*Sigh* Rissa WHY!?! lol my picture can definitely NOT compete with that!! lol #1 that Horse is mouth watering... and #2 tha background is gorgeous!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

WOW! Some stunning photos! I'm going to have a look through my photos and see if I can find anything. :smile:


----------



## Rissa

lilkitty90 said:


> *Sigh* Rissa WHY!?! lol my picture can definitely NOT compete with that!! lol #1 that Horse is mouth watering... and #2 tha background is gorgeous!


Oh sush! Your photo is great!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Wow, gprgeous pictures everyone!


----------



## lilkitty90

lol fresians are my weak spot!


----------



## Draftgirl17




----------



## grayshell38

Which one? Hmm, THIS ONE!


----------



## Krystle F

*Here's one its Funny*

*For everyone to know the can is empty!!!!!! And some of you might have seen it already but I thought it would be a good one for this*


----------



## eclipseluver91

Two Siblings will always be best friends!!


----------



## Five Furlongs




----------



## flamingauburnmustang

GASP! The photo above is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## speedy da fish

aww i wish i had a good one, but ive only had my horse since october and the weather has been crap here! bleh!

ok this is one of Will, in the paddock during last month's snow.


----------



## Annaland13

They're all pretty good! I like danastarks a lot.


----------



## PaintsPwn

JUSTONE?! You kill me 8| 











I'm surprised it came out that clear in the rain 8)


----------



## kassierae

Not really a scenic background, but this is the best I have on this computer.


----------



## RedTree

i was mucking around on photobucket  it looks ok...


----------



## Tonkacwgrl

very beautiful pictures guys!


----------



## Dressage10135

I took this in Sunriver, OR.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

The herd ;D


----------



## KrystaLake




----------



## snazzydandy

Fancy and Quad


----------



## snazzydandy

There are some beautiful pictures here


----------



## Lunachick

During a competition last week. Was absolutely freezing but it was lovely and sunny.


----------



## CrookedHalo




----------



## masatisan

Riding the Lilac trail this past summer


----------



## mur

Here's my AQHA mare Misty in her field!


----------



## speedy da fish

aww thats a pretty one ^_^


----------



## Starryeyed

Chex and Flash


----------



## Gidget

mur said:


> Here's my AQHA mare Misty in her field!


 
I like this one


----------



## rangergirl56m

Beautiful Pics everyone, you make it so hard to choose!!!


----------



## Void




----------



## spirited0away

Here are two horses at my barn, for the photo contest


----------



## EPMhorse

Sunlight herd on a fall morning.


----------



## Allison Finch

Taking a rest on a pass in the Colorado rockies.


----------



## lolayla

^WOW, that is gorgeous


----------



## Melfre

*Free Horses*

Having fun in the sun!


----------



## Mingiz




----------



## rangergirl56m

This contest is now closed. Results will be posted within 3 days & winners will be notified via PM :-D Thanks for everyone participating!


----------



## mur

Were the results ever posted for this?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

results????


----------



## Twilight Arabians

results???? Its now April....


----------



## Juna

Void said:


>


This is a beautiful photo! My favorite in the contest! I would be interested to know the results of this contest.


----------



## Sugarkane

those were all fantastic, should be a slid show


----------

